# Yay!



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Definitely go for the practice! It will at least get your dog used to the ring and the judge touching etc.. 

We've had a few show weekends now. For the most part we've been the only male puppy in the 6-9 month class. Sometimes we're the only male puppy at all. Good practice regardless.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Definitely go for the practice! It will at least get your dog used to the ring and the judge touching etc..
> 
> We've had a few show weekends now. For the most part we've been the only male puppy in the 6-9 month class. Sometimes we're the only male puppy at all. Good practice regardless.


Good advice We are going to go ahead and take her. If it were a Poodle in a continental i don't think I would if there was no competition but a PWD (wavy) is super easy to groom so it should be fun. I will try and get pics at the show of the Poodles that have entered. I seriously thought i was in the know, but I have no idea who these poodles belong to....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's great, Kala. I can't wait to see pics!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, Kala, I know how frustrating that is! I agree, good practice. And, you'll get to see who the bitches are that are there and see if they are going to continue showing which would be great for you! Have fun.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Good advice We are going to go ahead and take her. If it were a Poodle in a continental i don't think I would if there was no competition but a PWD (wavy) is super easy to groom so it should be fun. I will try and get pics at the show of the Poodles that have entered. I seriously thought i was in the know, but I have no idea who these poodles belong to....



Could it be that new breeder from Big Island? Or maybe the one from Manoa? I dunno. Good luck!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck, I hope you have fun !


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck! How exciting, I'd flit around the ring too if I could. Don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

YAY!!! That is great news! I will be attending the shows that weekend as well, I am so looking forward to it. Maybe I will see you in Ewa! Tina, are you planning on attending?


----------

